# Help Quick! I need a substitute for malt vinegar.



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I found a recipe for a BBQ sauce that I want to try in the Complete Ball book, but it calls for malt vinegar. I've got the last batch of salsa in the canner now, so I really don't want to have to stop and go to the store. Plus, I doubt our tiny little store carries malt vinegar anyways. So, does anyone have an idea what I could use as a substitute? I've got regular, red wine, balsamic, and apple cider vinegar on hand.


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

Cooking light website recommend apple cider as a substitute in cooking.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks! That was the one I was leaning towards. I figure that you can use apple cider vinegar in other canning recipes so it should be safe.


----------

